# HELP NO WHERE TO TAKE PHOTOS!



## HappySnap (Mar 5, 2006)

Hiya guys,

I dont know if anyone can help me but its a lovely day here in the uk and i really wanna go out and take advantage of this lovely weather and take some photos. Only problem is i have no idea where to go.... I live in wiltshire in the uk so if anyone wants to suggest some places feel free!!! please?!

Snap


----------



## Dweller (Mar 5, 2006)

That is what Core_17 said yesterday... then she stepped out her back door and found these

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44094

Sometimes you just have to look at things you see every day with a new eye.


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 5, 2006)

if you're anywhere near clay hill then that's always a great place to go, it's near longleat as well so you can do a whole day out there...


----------



## Fate (Mar 6, 2006)

Same with my village, i thought i had shot EVERYTHING... but then i just went out one day and saw everything in a different light    just keep an open mind and something will come to you!


----------



## Lensmeister (Mar 11, 2006)

Compton Chamberlayne, Donhead St. Andrew, Shaftsbury, Salisbury ... any help ?

Sometimes wandering to a nearby village is enlightening !


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 11, 2006)

Pick any nearby town that you haven't visited in a while.

Pretend you're on assignment to provide a photo spread for a magazine  running an article on the town.

Remember that the two key elements are light and composition.

That should get you started.


----------



## DepthAfield (Mar 21, 2006)

One of the few photo workshop instructors that actually taught me anything, suggested the following  

Place yourself somewhere within your favorite place in your own backyard and shoot.  Shoot while standing, shoot from the prone position  Shoot Shoot Shoot!      

The point this instructor made was that exotic locations do not always make for excellent photographs.  Your next best photograph will likely be made in the most unlikely place!


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi HappySnap

Can you get over to Avebury, West Kennet Long Barrow, Dragon Hill near Swindon..or over to Glastonury Tor and Cheddar Gorge in Somerset ? There's loads of beauty and things in Wiltshire. Happy shooting!


----------



## Philip Weir (May 24, 2006)

Can you give me the exact date of that "lovely day" I've travelled on assignments to the U.K.  many times trying to find that elusive day to no avail. We have a problem here finding a "rotton day" Philip, Sydney, Australia.
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## jophassa (May 24, 2006)

where is it in the UK you live? can you drive? just investigate. cities are surprisingly great places to take photos.

luckily for me i live in the 'burbs of edinburgh which has so many great areas it is untrue. 1 mile one way is the CBD, a few hundred metres the other there are forests etc.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 7, 2006)

Photos are everywhere. 

If you capture it right, a messy, unorganized desk can be a brilliant piece of work. 

Its all there, you need to find it.


----------



## Ringo (Jun 8, 2006)

What???

This will open your eyes.  It's an assignment commonly given to photo students fresh to photography.  

Lock yourself in your bathroom with a roll of film or an empty memory card.  Shoot until you can't any more.  Get creative.  Look at things from angles that you wouldn't normally. 

At the end, many students wish they had more than one roll of film!  Try it!


----------

